
processing_system - RevRal
http://solace-corp.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=46
======
RevRal
Networked functional programming and macros. Develop the mechanisms of
interpretation of a high-level binary code, where computing a string of the
binary code results both in a symmetrical output for error checking and the
result of the computation. The result would be a component of the computation
which can output into another computation or output to the user.

I'm not sure about the genetic code stuff.

